

The forgotten 1909 hit that introduced adultery to American popular music - smacktoward
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2014/06/sex_and_pop_the_forgotten_1909_hit_that_introduced_adultery_to_american.html

======
splat
The Esperanto translation the newspaper provides is fairly literal: "Ho! Vi
kaprido!" "Kapro" is the Esperanto noun for "goat," and the "-id" suffix means
"child." So it is translating "kid" as "a baby goat." Is there a better
translation? I guess it depends on whether "kid" implied a baby goat or a
human child back in 1909. If it meant a human child (which I'm guessing), then
a better translation might be "injo," which is the affectionate form of "ido,"
"ino," or (putting them together) "idino."

~~~
bcRIPster
Did you even read the article or is this just tolling? Or a bot?

